# Dial Indicator Mount for Mill



## epanzella (Mar 24, 2020)

I have determined that due to my (lack of) skills a DRO would be essential for accurate work. Things are pretty lean around here due to the virus so this is not a great time to buy expensive toys. I do need to make some things for my RC planes NOW so I did a quick and dirty Dial Indicator mount on my mill. I already have this on my lathe and it served me well.


----------



## gradient (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice job.  I did something similar with the SB lathe I use but I used a cheap 6 inch digital caliper.  Didn't cost more that a good dial gauge and it is easy to read the values plus it gives me the 6 inches of travel and ability to re-zero the readings whenever necessary to make differential measurements.


----------



## epanzella (Mar 24, 2020)

gradient said:


> Nice job.  I did something similar with the SB lathe I use but I used a cheap 6 inch digital caliper.  Didn't cost more that a good dial gauge and it is easy to read the values plus it gives me the 6 inches of travel and ability to re-zero the readings whenever necessary to make differential measurements.


I really thought long and hard about using one of my 6 inch calipers for this project but couldn't see cannibalizing one just for a temp fix as there is a DRO in the not too distant future.  For now the DI is all I need.


----------



## Rootpass (Mar 24, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## brino (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice.
Cost savings, infinitely adjustable (in the t-slots), and always usable later for something else when this covid crap is behind us and the money for the dro is there.
-brino


----------



## epanzella (Mar 29, 2020)

Just a followup. I'm 2/3's thru my first project using the Dial indicator mount on my mill. This thing has really upped my game and makes me realize how a DRO would open up a whole new world for me! I'm a happy camper!


----------

